# PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## KeiteH (18. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Das hab ich heute schon als "Astronomic Picture of the day" gehabt.
Supi Nasa bilder, jeden Tag neu, incl Beschreibung
Astronomy Picture of the Day


----------



## IchKannNichts (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Ich sehe nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung in den Bildern, außer dass Störungen entfernt wurden, dass ganze Bild weicher wirkt und dementsprechend Details und Kontrast flöten gegangen sind.


----------



## FaStMinD85 (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



IchKannNichts schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung in den Bildern, außer dass Störungen entfernt wurden, dass ganze Bild weicher wirkt und dementsprechend Details und Kontrast flöten gegangen sind.



Denk ich auch, das Original Foto ist vielleicht um einiges Dunkler, bietet dafür aber weit mehr Details in den sichtbaren Bereichen.


----------



## SashTheMash (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Leute, hier gehts darum dass das Bild in digitaler Form erhalten bleibt, und nicht dass das Bild von der Qualität uns Sichtbarkeit her besser wird.


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Die Erde sieht auch anders aus, also die Wolken...


----------



## FaStMinD85 (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Zum erhalten bleiben hätte ich aber dieses nachgearbeite nicht gebraucht, des original is doch direkt daneben also isses doch auch scon in digitaler Form erhalten und das besser als nach der Bearbeitung.

Ich denk ja, dass die Mondlandung doch nur n Schwindel war und das auf den Bildern zu sehen war, deshalb haben sie se manipuliert. damit das Zwibackfoto auch jar den anschein von ner Mondoberfläche vermittelt.


----------



## OC-Junk (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Mal ne frage wo sind die Sterne ???


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



OC-Junk schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wo sind die Sterne ???


naja kA es gibt auch menschen die es nich wissen, vielleicht weißt du es ja, aber der helligkeitsregler hat angeblich die sterne ausgeblendet, wegen dem hohen mond zu hintergrund kontrast, ob man das glaubt is natürlich ne andere frage


----------



## eightcore (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Schaut euch das Bild genau an (im Vollbild). Das is ne Fälschung.


----------



## guna7 (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Das Original gefällt mir besser!


----------



## Scorp (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Naja, ob das Bild oder die ganze Mondlandung nun ein Schwindel ist oder nicht, das vermag keiner hier genau zu sagen. Fest steht aber, dass es gute Argumente/ Beweise gibt, die die Mondlandung(en) in Frage stellen.
Ich persönlich hoffe nicht, das es ein Schwindel war, was ich glauben soll, weiß ich nicht. Wäre natürlich eine schwere Lüge an der Menschheit, wenn es nur gestellt war bzw ist, und somit letztlich ein schweres "Erbe" des Kalten Krieges...(bzw, das war doch auch zur Zeit des Kalten Krieges?...bin erst 15...)

Trotz all den Verdächtigungen bin ich ein Fan der Astronomie (nicht Raumfahrt!, Astronomie meine ich ) und somit finde ich gefallen an nahezu jedem Astronomischen Bild, ob nun extraterristisch (wie hier) oder insterstellar.

Schöner Bericht -  - und um meilen besser als die Top X der  YZ der (letzten) XYX Jahre...; Daher


----------



## kyle (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Das war kein Schwindel ... Man kann es sogar beweisen , da die oben Reflektoren aufgebaut haben.Man strahlt mit einem Laser nach oben und nach einer Zeit wird das Lich reflektiert.

Wenn die nächste Mondmission ansteht und die an der selben Stelle fliegen wird man es ja sehen


----------



## klefreak (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

soweit ich mich an einen Film auf ARTE erinnern kann, ist die Mondlandung real, nur das VIDEO(videoübertragung) der *ersten* Landung wurde mangels technischer Entwicklung auf der Erde am SET von 2001 Odyssee im Weltraum  unter der REGIE von Stanley Kubrick gedreht, damit man eine "optimale" Übertragung im falle des Falles gewährleisten konnte 

mfg Klemens


----------



## lllllll (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



> legt die NASA nun mit restaurierten Bildern des Mondes nach.



Was bedeutet restauriert??

Hat man weitere UFOs und Mond-bauten wegretuschiert??


----------



## Aerror (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



kyle schrieb:


> Das war kein Schwindel ... Man kann es sogar beweisen , da die oben Reflektoren aufgebaut haben.Man strahlt mit einem Laser nach oben und nach einer Zeit wird das Lich reflektiert.
> 
> Wenn die nächste Mondmission ansteht und die an der selben Stelle fliegen wird man es ja sehen



da muss ich DICH leider entäuschen..aber wenn man keine ahnung hat..... (Spaß)

*diese reflektoren sind im durchmesser 30 cm!! bei der distanz zw. Erde-Mond ist das verhältnismäßig WINZIG! man hat erechnet das ein partikel (also ein Laser QUANT) statistisch gesehen nicht in 1 Mrd. Jahre zur Erde reflektiert werden würde! So gering ist die Fläche und so gering ist die Intensität des Laserlichts das von der Erde abgestrahlt wurde.!!!!*
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst einfach googlen....namenhafte wissenschafttler und proffessoren leiten dirr das genau her!

cya


----------



## Gast20150401 (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Die Bilder kömmse restaurieren wie se wollen.Die neuen Aufnahmen mit aktueller Technik sind und bleiben besser. Lohnt nur für Liebhaber und Sammler.


----------



## Equinox (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



Scorp schrieb:


> Naja, ob das Bild oder die ganze Mondlandung nun ein Schwindel ist oder nicht, das vermag keiner hier genau zu sagen. Fest steht aber, dass es gute Argumente/ Beweise gibt, die die Mondlandung(en) in Frage stellen.


Wie die "Beweise" die sich darauf berufen, dass man keine Sterne sieht oder dass die Bilder trotz des klobigen Raumanzugs gut geworden sind oder dass die Schatten der Astronauten in verschiedene Richtungen strahlen oder dass sich die Fahne bewegt? Jedes dieser Phänomene kann man in 2 Sätzen erklären.

Das ist das Problem mit Verschwörungstheoretikern. Sie haben selten Ahnung von dem wovon sie sprechen.


----------



## Scorp (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Ich wollte nicht sagen das ich ein Verschwörungstheoretiker bin oder an die Verschwörung glaube, sondern nur das es durchaus teils begründete Anzweiflungen gibt...


----------



## Equinox (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



Scorp schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht sagen das ich ein Verschwörungstheoretiker bin oder an die Verschwörung glaube, sondern nur das es durchaus teils begründete Anzweiflungen gibt...


Hab ich dir das denn unterstellt? Ich bin auf die "guten Argumente/ Beweise" eingegangen. Das heißt nicht, dass du selbige aufgestellt hast. Höchstens dass du sie evtl. für glaubwürdig hältst.


----------



## Dark Mark (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Sinnloser Artikel


----------



## Kötermän (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Welche "begründeten Anzweiflungen" gibt es denn? Bis jetzt konnte man alle mit etwas Physik und anderen plausiblen Erklärungen entkräften.
Da gabs sogar letztens ne Mythbusters Sendung drüber.


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



Kötermän schrieb:


> Welche "begründeten Anzweiflungen" gibt es denn? Bis jetzt konnte man alle mit etwas Physik und anderen plausiblen Erklärungen entkräften.
> Da gabs sogar letztens ne Mythbusters Sendung drüber.



Mythbusters...diese Pseudo-Wissenschaftler?? 

Die haben doch mal versucht Freie Energie einzufangen mit der Anleitung von Tesla, angeblich. 

Natürlich haben sie verschwiegen, oder es auch einfach nicht gewußt, daß die Pläne, welche man hierzu im Internet oder in Büchern findet mit dem Original-Plan nichts gemein hatten, da Tesla gerne wichtige Schlüsselpunkte überhaupt nicht in die Pläne einzeichnete... 

Fazit: Das Projekt ist mißlungen und Teslas Freie Energie wurde nur als Mythos/Legende bezeichnet!

Das nenne ich freie (Markt)Wissenschaft!


----------



## PontifexM (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



Dark Mark schrieb:


> Sinnloser Artikel


japp ! wozu über einen fake auch noch geschöntes fotos präsentieren


----------



## d00mfreak (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> naja kA es gibt auch menschen die es nich wissen, vielleicht weißt du es ja, aber der helligkeitsregler hat angeblich die sterne ausgeblendet, wegen dem hohen mond zu hintergrund kontrast, ob man das glaubt is natürlich ne andere frage



Das ist ganz einfach ein Problem mit der Belichtung. Würde man das Bild so lange belichten, dass die Sterne sichtbar wären, dann wären Mondoberfläche und die Erde im Hintergrund vollkommen überbelichtet. Das gleiche Problem gibts übrigens auf der Erde, umgehen kann man das mit HDR-Fotografie.

Auf Bildern von Shuttlemissionen oder Satteliten lassen sich auch keine bis kaum Sterne erkennen, obwohl die dort eingesetzten Kameras mindestens 13 Jahre aktueller als die auf dem Mond eingesetzten Exemplare sind.



Aerror schrieb:


> da muss ich DICH leider entäuschen..aber wenn man keine ahnung hat..... (Spaß)
> 
> *diese reflektoren sind im durchmesser 30 cm!! bei der distanz zw. Erde-Mond ist das verhältnismäßig WINZIG! man hat erechnet das ein partikel (also ein Laser QUANT) statistisch gesehen nicht in 1 Mrd. Jahre zur Erde reflektiert werden würde! So gering ist die Fläche und so gering ist die Intensität des Laserlichts das von der Erde abgestrahlt wurde.!!!!*
> Wenn du mir nicht glaubst einfach googlen....namenhafte wissenschafttler und proffessoren leiten dirr das genau her!
> ...



Satellite Laser Ranging ? Wikipedia

Oder hier:


> Bis heute liegen rund 10 300 erfolgreiche Messungen zum Mond in Form von Normalpunkten vor. Sie wurden seit 1969 im wesentlichen vom McDonald Observatory in Texas, dem Observatoire du Calern in Grasse und dem Lure Observatory auf Hawaii durchgeführt und in jüngster Zeit vereinzelt auch von der Fundamentalstation Wettzell.


FESG - Forschung Lunar*Laser*Ranging

BTW: Diese Spiegel sind aufgebaut wie Katzenaugen, d.h. sie strahlen das Licht immer in die selbe Richtung zurück, von der es kam. Das bedeutet wiederum, dass sämtliches von der Erde raufgestrahltes Licht  - sofern es den Spiegel trifft - auch wieder auf die Erde zurückkommt, durch die Streuung aber leider alles die Messvorrichtung trifft. Demenstrechend leuchtstark muss halt der Laser sein.


----------



## Kötermän (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



lllllll schrieb:


> Mythbusters...diese Pseudo-Wissenschaftler??
> 
> Die haben doch mal versucht Freie Energie einzufangen mit der Anleitung von Tesla, angeblich.
> 
> ...



Ahja! Ok, toller Beweis dass die Mondlandungen nicht stattgefunden haben!


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



Kötermän schrieb:


> Ahja! Ok, toller Beweis dass die Mondlandungen nicht stattgefunden haben!



Das sollte nur zeigen, daß Mythbuster billige Amateure sind für ebenso unwissendes Publikum


----------



## Kötermän (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Tja Junge, manche Menschen kapieren halt den Unterschied zwischen exakter Wissenschaft und einer Unterhaltungssendung.
Aber nur weil sie auch mal Fehler machen (beheben sie sogar nachher, da sie auf Kritik hören) gleich die ganze Sendung schlecht machen...
Tja... was soll ich dazu sagen? Sollte jeder selbst merken was daran falsch ist...

Wie auch immer, zum gleichen Schluß sind auch echte wissenschaftliche Tests gekommen, also ist es wirklich idiotisch Mythbusters in diesem Fall was vorzuwerfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Solange man sich noch gegen Galileo Mystery abgrenzen kann, hat man wohl nichts zu befürchten 

Aber gegen Verschwörungen zur Mondlandung reicht mitlerweile sogar Wikipedia...


----------



## lllllll (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



Kötermän schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, zum gleichen Schluß sind auch echte wissenschaftliche Tests gekommen, also ist es wirklich idiotisch Mythbusters in diesem Fall was vorzuwerfen.




Weil die Wissenschaftler es nicht besser wußten.

Immerhin haben sie die drahtlose Energieübertragung Teslas "wiedererfunden" 

Eine Frage der Zeit bis man auch sein alten/neuen Technologien wieder ins Leben ruft...Fortschritt eben


----------



## Mosed (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*



OC-Junk schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wo sind die Sterne ???



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind die nicht hell genug - vergleichbar damit, dass du ne taschenlampe nicht siehst, wenn du in ein flutlicht schaust.


----------



## rob21 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Ganz genau.


----------



## geforceeee (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Wer an einen Fake glaub, dann schau er sich bitte das hier an:

Video: War die Mondlandung echt? | alpha-Centauri | BR-alpha | BR

Bis dann
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Leutnant (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Über 40 Jahre alte Mondfotos in hoher Auflösung erschienen*

Test!


----------

